# Real Design Supersonic Wheelset reviews



## Red Sox Junkie (Sep 15, 2005)

I just bought a new Litespeed that came with Real Design Supersonic Wheels (40 mm aero). I haven't been able to find much on the web about these wheels. I know the company is owned by Litespeed and they started making these wheels in 2004. I was wondering if anyone had used these and could give me some feedback. Here is what I know:
1610 g for the wheelset
alloy rim with carbon fairing
you need to take the tire off to true

What I want to know:

full time wheel??? (I weigh 185)
stiffness
quality of build
any other info you can provide.


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

*wheels*

You worry too much bro, just ride them and have fun! If you do not like them after that then put them on Ebay and then buy something else. 




Red Sox Junkie said:


> I just bought a new Litespeed that came with Real Design Supersonic Wheels (40 mm aero). I haven't been able to find much on the web about these wheels. I know the company is owned by Litespeed and they started making these wheels in 2004. I was wondering if anyone had used these and could give me some feedback. Here is what I know:
> 1610 g for the wheelset
> alloy rim with carbon fairing
> you need to take the tire off to true
> ...


----------



## Red Sox Junkie (Sep 15, 2005)

Not worrying at all. I will ride the piss out of whatever wheels I put on it! I have three sets of wheels, two are destined for ebay. Just didn't want to put any wear on the Supersonics if I hear bad things about them and I decide to sell.

Soooo, anyone have anything to say about these bad boys?


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

PM Ligero. He used to build said wheels for said company so said Ligero.


----------



## Red Sox Junkie (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks, I shot him a pm and he was able to give me feedback on the wheels.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Well???


----------



## Red Sox Junkie (Sep 15, 2005)

This is the response I got.

"The wheels are not bad but can be kind of flexy for anyone over 185 to 190lbs. Check the slot that is cut into the carbon part of the rim and see if any of the spokes touch the carbon. If they do the wheels will start to make a creaking sound as you use them more. Other then the creaking problem just make sure to check the tension on the non-drive side spokes and the wheels should be just fine."


----------

